# 2011 Foulweather Bluff Race is Next Weekend!



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry this was mis-posted.. Look here!

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/pacif...9044-foulweather-bluff-race-next-weekend.html


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for the link.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Weather's looking good.. Maybe not epic, but fun!



900 AM PDT TUE SEP 27 2011

SYNOPSIS FOR NORTHERN AND CENTRAL WASHINGTON COASTAL AND INLAND WATERS INCLUDING THE OLYMPIC COAST NATIONAL MARINE SANCTUARY... SURFACE HIGH PRES OVER THE OREGON COASTAL WATERS WILL BUILD NORTH OVER VANCOUVER ISLAND TONIGHT. THE HIGH WILL SHIFT EAST OF THE CASCADES ON WED WITH LOW LEVEL OFFSHORE FLOW DEVELOPING. THE OFFSHORE FLOW PATTERN WILL CONTINUE ON THU BEFORE BREAKING DOWN ON FRI...WHEN A WEAK FRONT WILL MOVE INTO THE WATERS. 


PZZ134-272215-
ADMIRALTY INLET-
900 AM PDT TUE SEP 27 2011



FRI...NW WIND 15 TO 25 KT EASING TO 10 TO 15 KT. WIND WAVES 2 TO 4 FT SUBSIDING TO 1 OR 2 FT.

SAT...NW WIND 10 TO 15 KT. WIND WAVES 1 OR 2 FT. 

$$


PZZ135-272215-
PUGET SOUND AND HOOD CANAL-
900 AM PDT TUE SEP 27 2011



FRI...SW WIND 10 TO 20 KT...BECOMING N 10 KT IN THE AFTERNOON. WIND WAVES 1 TO 3 FT...SUBSIDING TO 1 FT.

SAT...N WIND 10 TO 15 KT. WIND WAVES 1 OR 2 FT.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Forecast changing daily... latest looks "ah oh".

SAT...N WIND TO 10 KT...BECOMING SW 5 TO 15 KT IN THE AFTERNOON. WIND WAVES 2 FT OR LESS.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

PL,

Are you bringing your boat? or is VC coming up?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

never mind, see from the splits pl has his own boat! 55 registered as of a bit ago.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> never mind, see from the splits pl has his own boat! 55 registered as of a bit ago.


Link to the class breaks? Thanks!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

We're up to 55! Keep 'em coming!

Preliminary Class Breaks:
Sorry about the sloppy formatting..

Division Club Sail# Boat Type FS/NFS Rating

SHORT COURSE
1 CYCE 39328 Bandit Ranger 26 NFS 237
1 CYCE Carol Jean Cal 29 NFS 234
1 CYCE 5614 Days Off Catalina 30 NFS 228
1 MSA 177 Sweet Sue II Catalina 36 NFS 198
1 CYCE 79145 Kyrie CS 36 NFS 177
1 STYC Q7 Grayling Herreshoff 47 NFS 165

2 STYC 107 Wild Goose Ranger 23 FS 252
2 MSA 69379 Bingo Perry 24 FS 231
2 CYCE 49470 Sweet Jesus San Juan 24 FS 228
2 CYCE 595 Flair Thunderbird FS 201
2 MSA 5008 Scotch & Soda Catalina 30 FS 201
2 CYCE 39890 Euphoria Cal 27 FS 198
2 CYCE 79104 Amoretto Jeanneau 30 FS 192
2 CYC 69330 Quorum Beneteau 305 FS 183 

LONG COURSE
3 CYCE 59436 Sun Chaser US 30 FS 180
3 STYC 37 Three Ring Circus Olson 25 FS 174
3 MSA 75 Mei Li Beneteau 32S5-2 FS 171
3 SBYC 69326 Sea Trek II Catalina 34 FS 171
3 MSA 159 Way Martin 24 FS 168
3 STYC 69410 Airloom Baba 40 FS 165
3 STYC 39966 Lady Bug Peterson 30 FS 156
3 MSA 79080 Izarra Beneteau 411-2 FS 156

4 WSCYC 46033 Shenanigans B-25 FS 150
4 Poulsbo 28128 Pell-Mell Sutter 27 FS 141
4 CYCE 123 Rose Erickson 38-2 FS 135
4 MSA 45 Mistral Cal 39 FS 135
4 CYCE 69196 Xcentric Hotfoot 31-1 FS 123

5 Tahoe YC 170 Good as Gold Perry 42 FS 117
5 CYCE 69147 Kiwi Express Farr 1020 FS 117
5 STYC 21818 Magic Button Cal 39 FS 117
5 STYC 42204 Summer Light Express 34-1 FS 99

6 CYC 97324 Pegasus Soverel 33 FS 93
6 SYC 4850 Calypso C&C 43 FS 90
6 STYC 56602 Silent Way Kernan 30 FS 84
6 SYC 79064 Taking Stock Beneteau 40.5 FS 84
6 SBYC 47500 Shoot the Moon Peterson 2 Ton (40') FS 84
6 CYC 52804 Different Drummer Wauquiez 40 FS 81

7 SYC 51707 Beltane Dehler 39 FS 75
7 BR 69577 Reignmaker C & C 37/40 XL FS 75
7 CYC 87552 Bergen Viking J-35 FS 72
7 MSA 18509 Kentucky Woman Peterson 1 Ton FS 72
7 CYC 51 Elusive C&C 115 FS 72
7 WSCYC 18320 Great White J-35 FS 72

8 CYC 46720 Bravo Zulu Beneteau 40.7-1 FS 57
8 SYC 39504 Eye Candy Farr 395 FS 39
8 STYC 777 Salient Beneteau 1st 44.7 FS 24
8 CYC 50330 Skededel J-130 (43') FS 24
8 CYC 36000 Tachyon Farr 39 FS 18
8 CYC 8455 White Cloud Cookson 12m FS 18

9 CYC 45004 Free Byrd Swan 45 FS -12
9 SYC 32601 Strider Nelm55-1 FS -12
9 CYC 55544 Wasabi Kernan 44 FS -24
9 CYC 48006 Flash OD 48 FS -24
9 CYC USA 66 Neptune's Car SC 70 FS -66

10 NWMA 17271 Dragonfly Formula 40 MULTI -105


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I know BoB will be racing as well..

CYCE will take late entries, up to 8 AM on Saturday, but please contact us earlier, if you can.

Info on the website

Home

We have some T-Shirts left, too!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Which BoB? The one next to you? or there was a J30 out of Everett, that I think is named Sysinski or some such thing now?!?!?!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

BoB .. the J-30 out of Everett


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Class breaks are now online

Updated Class Breaks are now online:

http://www.cycedmonds.org/doc/2011 divisionbreaksBxls.xls


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

That's looking more interesting!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Results are in!

Results are here:

http://www.cycedmonds.org/doc/FWB Final Results 2011.doc


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, we didn't repeat our win from last year, but we had fun. Honestly, I learned more about our boat this year than last. #1, our light runner makes a god awful headstay reaching sail, and our little .6oz reacher is a great sail even in light air, which we figured out much too late to make a difference. Ironically, we had to peel back to the light runner when the wind went aft near the peninsula. Next, our light #1 doesn't work well above about 6 kts true upwind. Just no gauge at all and very frustrating, but that's sailing. Last year's race was much easier for us in term of sailing angles and sail choices. Kudos to Reinhard for sailing very very well and crushing group 5. Again, thanks for a great event. It's always a fun race!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

We had an OK start.. Late, but at speed and in clear air. Wish the non-starting boats would stay out of the starting area.... We were doing real well on the first leg, sitting on the hip of Grayling, the Herreshoff 47. We decided to duck the container ship, and wound up low and slow. I still don't know how to make the boat go fast on that point of sail.. We got stuck there for quite a while, and the current wound up taking us north of the Pilot Point Mark (The mark was about 1/2 mile north of where I was expecting it.. Need to check my GPS coordinates). 

We made up time on the reach to Scatchet Head. There was about 2 knots of current at the mark. Most of the fleet continued East, but we went West, as there is almost always a hole to the South of Cultus Bay, no matter which way the wind is blowing. We stayed on that tack for about 5 minutes, and we laid the mark. We had a nice, fun, fast last leg. Up to 6.5 knots at time.

I was a proud dad, sitting on the rail, while my daughter drove across the finish line. She drove the start, the marks, and most of the rest of the way.


We made up some time on Grayling, but we corrected out around a minute behind them. 

We wound up 5th in our division, which is just fine.

We discovered some things about our boat as well.. And were reminded that we have lots more to learn.

It was a great day. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

No comment on my day!LOL


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> No comment on my day!LOL


It wasn't your finest achievement, my friend.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Jan's pictures are up!

Send them some money.. They are a great asset to our sailing community!

2011 Foulweather Bluff - JanPix's Photos

Jan's Marine Photography


----------

